# The Japanese Odyssey



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Here's an interesting looking ride for those of you in, or going to, Japan.

The Japanese Odyssey - A bicycle journey across Japan


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Interesting.

If it's still running by the time I retire, I may include it in my trip. I plan to spend an entire 90-day tourist visa bike touring Japan. And I'm planning to fly into Tokyo Haneda, and leave from Osaka Kansai International. Late 2027 or 2028.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

brucew said:


> Interesting.
> 
> If it's still running by the time I retire, I may include it in my trip. I plan to spend an entire 90-day tourist visa bike touring Japan. And I'm planning to fly into Tokyo Haneda, and leave from Osaka Kansai International. Late 2027 or 2028.


This sounds like something to look forward to.


----------

